# Thorbullets.com



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone tried or heard of these?

https://thorbullets.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Full bore diameter? They would be miserable to run down a barrel when loading.


-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

A conical is only hard to push down if it isn't a proper fit. The Thor is basically a conical version of the Barnes ml bullets. If you talk to the guy who makes them, you can get a sample pack .500, .501, .502, .503 etc. and you can find the proper fit bullet.
I've never shot them, but have talked to many people who have who absolutely love them from an accuracy and performance standpoint. 
If you shoot a TC you may run into some problems with accuracy from these, and any other full bore conical. TC customer service will tell you they are made to shoot a sabot. The accuracy issues are caused by the QLA that TC has to make it easier and (this also can cause some inconsistency in the barrel but thats a different story) Of course, there is always the exception to the rule and some TC's might shoot them accurately. 
This is the bullet I plan on shooting out of my CVA when\if I ever draw my CO tag.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

They look like the Hornady FPB. I like the FPB.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

justismi28 said:


> A conical is only hard to push down if it isn't a proper fit. The Thor is basically a conical version of the Barnes ml bullets. If you talk to the guy who makes them, you can get a sample pack .500, .501, .502, .503 etc. and you can find the proper fit bullet.
> I've never shot them, but have talked to many people who have who absolutely love them from an accuracy and performance standpoint.
> If you shoot a TC you may run into some problems with accuracy from these, and any other full bore conical. TC customer service will tell you they are made to shoot a sabot. The accuracy issues are caused by the QLA that TC has to make it easier and (this also can cause some inconsistency in the barrel but thats a different story) Of course, there is always the exception to the rule and some TC's might shoot them accurately.
> This is the bullet I plan on shooting out of my CVA when\if I ever draw my CO tag.


Kind of weird, given that TC makes conical. The maxihunter is one of their most popular bullets isn't it? Also with the maxiball...


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

The below post has some of the best explanation of why the QLA causes issues with conicals.

I should have been more specific earlier, not all TC's have issues shooting conicals. For example, the Renegade shoots the Maxi Hunter extremely well by my accounts. The newer inlines being manufactured by TC have the QLA at the end of the bore which hides sloppy manufacturing and creates inconsistent accuracy. If you read this post, there are some very educated responses and pictures.
http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23029&p=173106

Again, this isn't 100% true that all TC guns with a QLA have issues with conicals, but even a TC rep will tell you that they aren't made to shoot conicals.

If you are looking at the Thor, or you are wanting a full bore all copper conical, Federal has a new one that has what could potentially be a revolutionary design if its as advertised.



__ https://www.facebook.com/GunsAndAmmoMag/posts/10152440619268578



I haven't had much time to research it, but its a very cool idea and could perform great.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I may have to try them. I have always preferred conicals to sabots.


----------

